# Early Roamer



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

There's been a lot of interest in Roamer watches recently so i thought i'd get this out and photograph it.

Not until i wen't to the Roamer Site did i realise how rare it was.

It came to me in a job lot of watches / fob watches bought from an Antiques centre about 6-7 years ago.

The 13 jewel MST 175 movement is in pretty good unrestored condition only needing a clean and lubrication.

The rolled gold case has some issues on the back with base metal showing through. The wire lugs are original to the case.

The dial is in reasonable condition with a single hair line at 10.

Using the dial, case and from information on the Roamer site regarding the MST 175 it places the watch in a date window from 1916 to 1920.























































When i bought it i knew it was special because you rarely find bascine watches with jewel counts greater than 6.

Knowing its rarity doesn't change its status in my collection but it may mean I make the effort to find a stem and Onion for it.

Regards steve.


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

It is an MST 175 model, and you can still buy the stems from Cousins. I would have said the watch was a little later, from 1918 at the earliest -through to the mid 1920s. But I'm splitting hairs.

That is very nice, I hope you get it up and running, I'm looking forward to seeing the result!


----------

